# Windows 8.1 can not add tiles to start screen



## dylan07 (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't add/remove tiles to my start screen because right clicking does NOT bring up a menu. I have a clean install of windows 8.1. When I right click a tile it does put a check mark on it, but no menu pops up.
Actually, to be clear I did a clean install of windows 8 and then updated to 8.1 (installed all current updates before 8.1)


Ran sfc /scannow:


----------



## dylan07 (Jul 31, 2011)

CBS Log: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByGDeV45L_7LUW83LTlXd1Vob00/edit?usp=sharing

IMPORTANT PIECES:


```
Found: {l:32 b:LrOXAtJDCCTN+z+D1bKj7ogYIrX7sfCCDh+wVBfsrCQ=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2014-05-17 21:35:38, Info                  CSI    00000505 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-05-17 21:35:40, Info                  CSI    00000506 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
  Found: {l:32 b:LrOXAtJDCCTN+z+D1bKj7ogYIrX7sfCCDh+wVBfsrCQ=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2014-05-17 21:35:40, Info                  CSI    00000507 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-05-17 21:35:40, Info                  CSI    00000508 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:186{93}]"Microsoft-Windows-Printer-Drivers-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.9600.16384.INF_prncacla"
2014-05-17 21:35:43, Info                  CSI    00000509 [DIRSD OWNER WARNING] Directory [ml:520{260},l:138{69}]"\??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\NetSecurity\en" is not owned but specifies SDDL in component Networking-MPSSVC-WMI.Resources, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture = [l:10{5}]"en-US", VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral
```
AND:


```
Found: {l:32 b:LrOXAtJDCCTN+z+D1bKj7ogYIrX7sfCCDh+wVBfsrCQ=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2014-05-17 21:42:12, Info                  CSI    00000888 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-05-17 21:42:13, Info                  CSI    00000889 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
  Found: {l:32 b:LrOXAtJDCCTN+z+D1bKj7ogYIrX7sfCCDh+wVBfsrCQ=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2014-05-17 21:42:13, Info                  CSI    0000088a [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-05-17 21:42:13, Info                  CSI    0000088b [SR] This component was referenced by [l:186{93}]"Microsoft-Windows-Printer-Drivers-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.9600.16384.INF_prncacla"
2014-05-17 21:42:13, Info                  CSI    0000088c [SR] Repair complete
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Reboot the system and rerun SFC /scannow some files that are in use can only be repaired upon reboot, it may take a couple reboots to resolve all of them.


----------

